# Need some ideas



## Azaezl (8 Apr 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just looking for some ideas of what to do with my tanks, I'm not happy with them at all but just don't know what to do with them, I'm not very creative so it's difficult to imagine what something would look like.

35G;







30G





18G




This is the one i need the most help with, the lighting in it is awful, it's a built in light, no idea how many watts it is. It's 5G and houses a dozen cherry shrimp that I'm hoping to breed at some point.





Now I often hear how hard it is to fail with java fern, well I seem to be doing it very easily, not just in this very very low light tank but in all of my other tanks, it is barely alive, never seems to grow and often looks a bit tatty. I orginally dosed the recommended amount of TPN+ but I've been adding twice the dosage lately to see how that fairs but no change. 

I'd be very grateful for any ideas of what to do with any or all of the tanks, I only have about Â£50 spare at the moment and I need to get more TPN, some Excel & some Prime, so I've only really got about Â£20 to play with


----------



## aaronnorth (8 Apr 2008)

well if you dont want a jungle look by dotting plants around then try grouping them together, it's surprising what difference it makes.


----------



## Azaezl (9 Apr 2008)

I'm going to try your idea of grouping them togther aaron, thanks 

Well I was sitting thinking of how fedup I am with the 5g and I really don't like the pots with java on them so i thought I'd get some mini landscape rocks for the tank, and well then I thought I'd get a little bit of wood for the other tanks and well you know how it goes. My Â£50 budget went out of the window, I ended up getting;

3 tropica tree roots - 2 large, 1 small
250ml of prime
500ml of excel
500ml of TPN+
3 lots of mini landscape rocks
jbl balls

and from greenline;
50 hygro polysperma plants
63 plant tropical collection

That should keep me busy, just hope I manage to make them all look ok. My husband was very understanding, I said just before hitting the final confirm buttons 'it's ok to spend over Â£80 on plant stuff right' he just said 'erm...I dunno anything about them, so yeah whatever you want'...gotta love him


----------



## Martin (9 Apr 2008)

Hi Azaezl, Atleast you told him before you ordered, he can't say he wasn't consulted now, can he? Good luck with the planting and have fun.


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Apr 2008)

Azaezl said:
			
		

> plants
> 'it's ok to spend over Â£80




I was trying to give you the cheap option but oh well!

Aaron


----------



## Azaezl (9 Apr 2008)

I know you were aaron  but it was only Â£30 more and I probably would have regretted it if I hadn't of ordered the extra stuff.

I'm very excited martin, I can't wait to get started, it is going to be so enjoyable, now it's the waiting game, I had a despatch confirmation from AE 3 hours after ordering(what a service!) so that should hopefully turn up tomorrow still waiting to hear from greenline. In the meantime I've been drawing & planning where the new wood, rocks & plants are going and I just hope it will look as good as it does on paper.


----------



## Martin (10 Apr 2008)

You should receive your stuff from AE this morning, they are amazingly fast with delivery.


----------



## Azaezl (10 Apr 2008)

I'm hoping so, I can't wait to get started, I keep drawing plans with different ideas, esp. in the tanks that have corys because I want to make little paths for them, esp. my gold corys as they are very scatty so I'm having a 2 inch path the whole length at the back of the tank and then half a dozen 1 inch paths weaving inbetween the plants just so they won't barge past and knock over any of the smaller plants.

I got very exctied a moment ago when the postman knocked on the door but it was just to deliver another nutrafin cannister I got on ebay for Â£5. I'm also hoping mario kart for the wii turns up today, I can't wait to play it 

How sad am I, I keep tracking the AE parcel online every 30 mins to see if it's out for delivery but it hasn't been updated since 4.21pm yesterday, I'm so impatient


----------



## Martin (10 Apr 2008)

It maybe sad, but we all do it, we all revert back to being kids when the postie is delivering parcels for us! I think UKaps members are keeping Royal Mail in business with all our gadget buying.


----------



## Azaezl (10 Apr 2008)

Still no update, just says on route to hub as of yesterday at 4.21pm, really annoyed I was so looking forward to getting started, the only free time I have to get things done are monday & thursday nights.

On a plus mario kart turned up and it is fantastic! If any of you have a wii I strongly recommend you go out and get it, it's the best one so far! Would have been even better if they'd have done it like double dash with 2 people in the car but they've brought back some classic tracks such as ghost valley


----------



## Azaezl (10 Apr 2008)

Well no AE delivery so it should be here tomorrow and my husband being the lovely man he is said he'd take our daughter and the dog out when it arrives so I can get on with it. I didn't let the non delivery stop me though, I was fiddling about in the 35G getting it ready for when the wood turns up and then I just need to wait until the plants turn up and it'll be done 

This is before I started;





Then when I'd removed most of the plants and some water, moved the bogwood over to the right and started adding the vallis;





Finished putting the plants back that I wanted,as well as taking the large sword & wood out of my 18G to put in this tank;






and finally added a black bin bag to the back of the tank temporarily, typical of me to forget to add the black film backing to my basket on AE, oh well won't forget for next time! So here's the final look;





Once my orders turn up I'll be adding a large piece of wood to the center of the tank and all the open space towards the back & sides will be covered with Hygro polysperma. I'm so excited  and this is only 1 tank I have another 3 to re-scape once I get all the plants, wood & rocks! Any suggestions / comments are welcome


----------

